# Territorial?



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

Rocket is a great dog and wonderful around other dogs, outside the house/backyard. I admit, it is probably my own fault for not socializing him better when he was younger but I was only 14 and I didn't know what I was doing with a dog but know I know A LOT more and really regret not doing more social things with him. He is WONDERFUL with our pug, even when she snarls and snaps at him if he gets to rough with her (she does put him in his place when he gets to worked up). She was here before Rocket came into the house. We have recently introduced a new dog to our house, a yellow lab. 

Of course, we took the two to the backyard to meet and they were alright on leash. Rocket got a little tense when Simba's (yellow lab) tail would hit in the face or when Simba would go near his face (to lick it or whatever). We let them off leash and they were alright until Simba started to get excited and started to play. Rocket lunged for him and bit his muzzle. He did draw blood, a small nick on his face and a scratch on his nose. Rocket gets scolded and put inside after this behavior. Should I be doing this? Also, he really does not like his face being touched by other dogs. Is there something I can do about this? Right now we are keeping them separated just in case but I do want them to be together! I don't think its dog aggression Rocket is FINE with other dogs outside of the house and he is fine with our pug! Is there anyway to work around this? We DO NOT want to re home either dog, so don't give this as a suggestion. I'm sure there must be a training for this. He will also go right up to Simbas crate and wag his tail and hes fine when we take the two of them to the park. They will fetch the ball together although Rocket does generally ignore Simba. 

Help please?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I think you did the right thing by putting rocket inside, BUT I don't think you should have scolded him. I'm going out on a limb and assuming that the yellow lab didn't pick up on the earlier, more subtle signs from Rocket to "leave him alone" which is the reason Rocket resorted to lunging and biting. Labs are notorious for being kind of "aloof" to body language of other dogs, getting themselves into trouble. If anything that nip to the nose was a good sign to Simba to leave Rocket alone. Dogs are pretty good at letting each other know what they like and what they don't. I'm in no way saying "let them work it out on their own" because that can become dangerous. But do allow the dogs to communicate with each other or you'll end up with dogs that just snap without warning. 

I suggest you read Rocket like a book when they're together. If Simba is being too over the top around Rocket, either protect Rocket by blocking Simba or put Rocket inside. Play with them outside separately.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

Simba is such a typical lab and is so funny. He does not listen to anything, hes just a huge lug. I'm working on it with him of course but man oh man, sometimes I feel like I have to lift his ears up and talk in to them to actually get him to listen! 

I think that another problem is Rocket doesn't do any lip raising or anything, he just goes in for a bite. He does tense up but I never see any lip raising by him and I probably lead to the problem, being really nervous when they are together. I think Simba just needs to learn not to go near Rockets face! Haha. But of course, hes a lab and for some reason they all love to lick each other on the face! 

I think tomorrow I'll let them out in the back together and see what happens. I think if Simba gets another correction from Rocket they might be alright together, I just didn't know if it would be the right thing to do. Rocket will just give a snap and then walk off, he never wants to start anything. Would it be alright if he just told him off again? Or would that lead to more problems? Of course, if they get into a fight (I don't think it would EVER happen) I would stop them ASAP. They are worse in the house than outside because they have more space outside. If Rocket does snap, I'll put him into the house but I won't scold him anymore. I can and will read him well, if I see a sign of aggression, inside he goes. After a few minutes, should I let him back out so they can play together again? Would this be a good way to go about it? I think they can and will be awesome friends, they just need to get over this little bump!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

How compatible are they energy wise? 

I know that with my two there is a big difference. Lucky is 12 and Duncan is a little over 1. I will exercise Duncan way, way more then I do Lucky....otherwise he drives her crazy. On days where Duncan doesn't get enough exercise (hardly ever) I can tell because Lucky will constantly have to "tell him off" because he is bugging her. On days where Duncan gets enough exercise it mellows him out and it is total harmony.

I wonder if you where to exercise your lab more to help calm him down would help? Before you put them out back together take your lab for a run or a bike ride. Maybe Rocket would do better if the lab were a bit more mellow and calm and not so much up in his face?

Just my thoughts...... :0). Good luck!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs have been extensively socialized and yet the very bouncy dogs really irritate them. It's usually labs, boxers and pits. All the dogs are nice but they are so bouncy they just neglect to read body language. I keep my eye on my older male and my dominant female as they have very limited patience for what they seem to think is "foolishness". My other dogs seem to be very forgiving such silliness. I find monitoring play and behavior and intervening when things get a little to pushy works wonders. Now my boy will just come sit by me instead of having a confrontation my girl is still about 50-50 on this.


----------

